# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Bota e drejtuar prej femrave

## PrInCiPiEl

*Bota e drejtuar prej femrave*

   Kohë më parë , një mike(studente në specializim pas-universitar) , në një diskutim më tha :
 " Më mundëso që ta udhëheqi botën  për 30 ditë , dhe do të  tregoj se si  duhet udhëhqur botën" !

Nëse shikojmë në histori , ne do të vërejmë se femrat që i drejtuan shtetet e tyre si udhëheqëse , e bën atë në mënyrën më të mirë të mundshme që mund të bëhej , dhe në të njejtën kohë patën një ndikim të fuqishëm në  rrjedhat e kohës në  mbarë botën.

Le të marrim vetëm disa shembuj : * Cleopatra, Mbretëresha  Elizabetha e Parë , Margaret Thatcher, Indira Ghandi*   etc.

*Cleopatra* (69-30 BC), Mbretëreshë e Egjiptit. 
Ajo ishte një sundimtare ambicioze e Egjiptit të Vjetër.Në mënyrë që të mbante vendin e saje të lirë , ajo kërkoi ndihmë nga Julius Cesari , në fund edhe duke i lindur një djalë.


*Mbretëresha  Elizabetha e Parë* (1533  - 1603) ishte një Mbretëreshë e guximshme e Anglise prej vitit 1558 e deri në vdekje. Ajo diti se si të përdorte retorikën dhe kishte komandën dramatike në raste të ndryshme publike , dhe ajo mundi të përdorte aftësite luftarake të mashkujve në avantazhe të sajë.
Suksesi më i madhë i sajë ishte fitorja ndaj Armatës Spanjolle me 1588 në ujrat e bregut perendimor të Anglisë.


*Margaret Thatcher* (1925 -   ),Kryeministreshë e Anglisë . 
Margaret Thatcher  ishte femra e parë , Kryeministre e Anglisë , dhe ajo ishte shumë e suksesshme,  duke fituar zgjedhjet , në tri mandate rradhazi.
Ajo e fitoi nofkën  "The Iron Lady" - Zonja e Hekurt, për arsye të linjës së ashpër qe kishte  ndaj okupimit të Avganistanit nga ana e Bashkimit Sovjetik(USSR)  dhe kur Argjentina e  sfidoj të drejtën e Britanisë ndaj Ishujve Falkland.



*...*

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Nëse shikojmë në histori , ne do të vërejmë se femrat që i drejtuan shtetet e tyre si udhëheqëse , e bën atë në mënyrën më të mirë të mundshme që mund të bëhej , dhe në të njejtën kohë patën një ndikim të fuqishëm në rrjedhat e kohës në mbarë botën.
> 
> Le të marrim vetëm disa shembuj : Cleopatra, Mbretëresha Elizabetha e Parë , Margaret Thatcher, Indira Ghandi etc.


Shume e vertet. Por sa burra jane feminista? (sidomos nga shqiperia)

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Bota e drejtuar prej femrave*

*Indira Gandhi* (1917-1984),Kryeministreshë e Indisë. Ajo ishe e suksesshme në reformat e tokës dhe në nacionalizimin e bankave.
*.....*

Në ditët e sotme  femrat po fillojnë biznese dy(2) herë më shumë se meshkujt dhe po bëhen forcë kryesore  si në  tregun  tradicional ashtu edhe në  tregun e ri të e-biznesit botëror .
Qëndrimi i tye i qetë e mëshirues  si dhe vullneti i mirë miqësor , bën  që ato të drejtojnë bizneset anë e mbanë botës.
Femrat që drejtojnë bizneset botërore janë kreative , intuitive , lozonjare dhe të dashura.
Femrat janë më të kujdesshme dhe  ndihmuese ndaj të tjerëve. 
Femrat mundohen që t'i "lexojnë" sjelljet e njerëzve dhe të bëjne gjykimet e duhura.
Supozoj se meshkujt nuk e vërejne atë përherë.
Femrat disi e zhvilluan atë instinkt të leximit të shpejtë në cdo lloj situate dhe të veprimit në përputhje me rrethanat.
Femrat gjithëashtu kan një durim të madh dhe aftësine për falje.
Femrat janë gjithëashtu  joshëse dhe  të këndshme në shoqëri.
Në bizneset e ditëve të sotme , një buzëqeshje në fytyrë , në takime me partnerët në biznes , është e një rëndësie të madhe.

Femrat sot janë të njohura në  kërkesat e tyre për pozita të larta në  administrimin e bizneseve dhe ato janë ambicioze  që të  depërtojnë në vende edhe më të larta në biznes , qeveri etj .
Në mënyrë që të jenë atje ku ato dëshirojnë , atyre iu nevojit që të bëheshin kompetente  , kreative dhe te shkathta , që në fakt e bëjnë  personin një afarist të shkëlqyeshëm.

Tani dëshiroj të vazhdoj bisedën me miken time , sepse nga perspektiva e sajë ne do të kemi më shumë informacione rreth kësaj qështje.
Përgjigja e saj finale në pyejten time , nëse bota do të ishte vend më i mirë , nëse do të drejtohej prej femrave , ishte : 
*" JO "* .
Ajo vazhdon në këtë mënyrë : 
*" Bota duhet që të drejtohet së bëshku , prej meshkujve dhe femrave, në mënyrë që të kemi prosperitet në botë " .*

Plotësisht pajtohem me te.

PrInCiPiEl

----------


## une jam Z...

Principei.....
Pikenisja jote jane 4 shembuj ne historine mijeravjecare te njerezimit, te cilat besoj se nuk jane te vetmet por me te spikaturat pasi kane qene te sukseshme, dhe arrin ne nje konkluzion i cili le shume per te deshiruar.
Plus qe faktet qe ke sjelle, sidomos ai i pari, jane te parashtruara keq. P.Sh femrat sot hapin biznese dy here me shume se meshkujt pasi tani u eshte dhene mundesia kurse mashkulli e ka pasur ate me kohe dhe ata qe kishin per ti hapur bizneset i kane hapur me kohe.
Femra nuk mund te udheheqi thjesht nga natyra e saj, pasi drejtohet nga ndjenjat kur merr vendime ndersa mashkulli nga arsyeja dhe ky eshte dhe ndryshimi themelor ndaj tyre qe e ben te pamundur rolin e femres ne udheheqje.
Tani nuk duhen perjashtuar fare femrat nga drejtimi pasi sjellin shume pozitive, por ndoshta harrojme edhe negativitetet e femrave ne kete ekuacion.
populli thote femra e fut djallin ne shishe dhe mos te harrojme qe urrejtja tek nje femer i kalon caqet e arsyes. 
femrat kane dhe dicka tjeter qe i nxjerr pengesa ne drejtim: si shohin dot me sy femrat e tjera

Z...

----------


## DINA

Femra ben fuqine ne bote !!!!
Jeta pa ne eshte e kote .

==============me respekt Dina=============

----------


## Klevis2000

Dina lol me shkrive
Mua me kujtohet kur ishim te vegjel kur ishin akoma brenda natyres sone origjinale.Ne djemte luanim lojra me lufte kurse ju vajzat luanit me kukulla.
Nese hyn thelle tek keto veprime do te zbulosh se lufta ka brenda saj me shume drejtim dhe organizim kurse kukullat tregojne natyren femerore qe merret me ceshtjen e familjes edukimin e femijve etj. Sepse femra ndryshon nga burri ne shume aspekte ne ato emocionale te karakterit etj.Edhe vete psikologet dhe sociloget jane dakort me te prandaj e quajne "seksi i dobet". Por duhet te theksoj qe ajo eshte qe i edukon keto burra Qeverises dhe Drejtuesa.Dhe shumica e shkencetareve dhe ato qe drejtojne sot shtetet jane burra pa dashur te dukem si maskilist por kjo eshte realiteti sepse femra eshte shume e kufizuar ne kohen e saj me problemet familjare dhe prinderore. Pra ka nje lidhje shume te bukur.Burrat qeverisin femrat edukojne burrat lol.

----------


## aluando

Mbarojne femrat per pushtet dhe te behen pak drejtuese .Por se imagjinoj dot kur te ngelin shtatzene si do te jene drejtuese.doja te dija pak me shume mendime djemsh ne kete teme dhe mendimet e femrave se a kane mundesi ato te udheheqin nje shtet duke ,marreparasysh detyrat shtepiake dhe karakterin e tyre.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga aluando_ 
> *Mbarojne femrat per pushtet dhe te behen pak drejtuese .Por se imagjinoj dot kur te ngelin shtatzene si do te jene drejtuese.doja te dija pak me shume mendime djemsh ne kete teme dhe mendimet e femrave se a kane mundesi ato te udheheqin nje shtet duke ,marreparasysh detyrat shtepiake dhe karakterin e tyre.*


Kush te mbese shtatzene ??? 
Femra po qe e zonja te marre pushtetin ne dore nuk quhet me femer , por mashkull !!!

----------


## Fiori

Aluando si burrat dhe grate ne pushtet nq se behen me femije u shtohen te njejtat pergjegjesi familjare. Nena e mban ne bark bebin, babai qe eshte baba duhet te kujdeset per te dy ne kete periudhe. Pra sipas llogjikes tende del qe as burri nuk mund te jete pushtetar nq se eshte dhe prind apo prind ne "pergatitje". 

Vazhdimi i ketij dikutimi pastaj me duket pak i dale mode, sepse bota ka kohe qe e ka provuar se si burrat dhe grate mund te jene ne pushtet dhe mund te perballojne te njejtat pergjegjesi. Kush nuk e pranon kete fakt pak rendesi ka, pasi jo pa qellim ky *kush* eshte askush dhe nuk po drejton ndonje shtet. 

...

----------


## aluando

kam bere nje dialog te gjate me nje pedagogen time ne lidhje me kete teme kur ajoi me beri drejtor imagjinar ne lenden burimet njerzore me teme seleksionimi dhe rekrutimi i punonjesve.Mbasi i bera disa pyetjesh per ti bere nje test gjendjen civile kohen qe do qendronte ne pune etj si keto  me tha ke do marresh ne pune nese jane tre persona qe kane fituar.Une i thashe nese jane dy burra dhe nje grua ..........................
ajo kujtoi gruan kurse une i thashe burrin sepse gruaj kur punesohet si drejtuese shoqerohet me nje kosto shtese ne momentin kur ajo ngel shtetzene do paguaj ate dhe zevendesuesen .Edhe e pyeta pedagogen po ti ke o merrje. me tha Vajzen. i thashe po kostoja shtese spo manaxhon me eficense.Me tha po do kisha shume deshire te paguaj me shume vetem qe te kisha nje shoqe. duke e pranuar ne heshtje qe vajzat nuk jane shumete pershtatshme  si drejtuese sidomos kur jane te martuara ose te fejuara.Pastaj si te vjen ty kur komandon nje burre dhe i bertet me te madhe shko e beje kete shpejt.....lol
Kurse me nje pedagogen tjeter po kjo teme por e kishim fjalen jo me tek pamundesia ose paftesite por tek aftesite dhe dallimet midis buurave dhe grave.pedagogja tha qe i kemi njesoj .une i thashe po mire njesoj e kemi karakterin gjendjen emocionale marrjen persiper rrezikut i cili eshte shume i domosdoshem ne marrjen e vendimeve jo tha ateher si thua jemi njesoj.Pra kur gruaja eshte shtazene une jam ne pune dhe kujdem per gjendjen ekonomike kurse ajo per ate shpiake dhe edukuese.Besoj se sdo me keqkuptosh megjithese dicka qe ste pelqen edhe sikur te jete e vertet veshtire eshte ta pranosh.

----------


## Veshtrusja

supergoldenboy:

Ne qoftese i nje vajze ka nje loder makin me te cilen mund te luaj edhe ajo do luaj ashtu si djali, ne qoftese do ti jipje vajzes nje kobure edhe ajo do luante me koburen ashtu si djali. 

Ne qoftese do i jipje nje djali nje kukull me flok te gjata edhe ai djal do krijonte nje natyre me te but....etj...

Te tera keto jane influencat e ambientit, prandaj nuk mund te dihet natyra ne qoftese ne i influencojm ashtu si kemi deshire.

Femra ndryshon nga mashkulli natyrisht. Por nuk mendoj se mund te quhet "seksi me i dobet" nga natyra. Kam pare meshkuj qe mund te jen shume here me te dobet se sa femrat. Pra pa influence nga ambienti, a mund te konkludosh se mashkulli eshte superior mbi femren? Se besoj.

Une kam pare burra me te kujdesshem ndaj familjes se sa femrat, por kjo nuk do te thot se natyra e burrit eshte e tille. Kjo do te thot se ashtu eshte influencuar ai njeri. Cdo njeri eshte ndryshe, nuk mund te besh nje mashkull superior mbi nje femer vetem se eshte "mashkull". Duhet te japesh pervoj.




> Burrat qeverisin femrat edukojne burrat


Kjo te ben te pyesesh se kush e ka kontrollin. Femra qe edukon burrin e ben ashtu si deshiron? Femra e cila marton burrin e drejton ashtu si deshiron? Kush eshte me i zgjuar?

Shkathesia, aftesia, forca, inteligjenca, etj...varen te shume here me teper gjera se sa thjesht biologjia.

aulando:




> Por se imagjinoj dot kur te ngelin shtatzene si do te jene drejtuese.


Nje drejtues zakonisht drejton kur eshte me i moshuar, dhe kur ka eksperience ne jete. Kur nje femer eshte 40/50 vjece, atehere mund te kete rritur femijt deri sa nuk eshte nevoja ti rri mbrapa ore e sekond.

Plus, ashtu si ka femra qe punojn, shkollohen, dhe mbajn dhe femij ne kete shekull, skam dyshim se ka femra qe mund te luajn rolin e nje presidenti.

Faktikisht, femrat qe jan mesuar me teper responsabilitet duhet te jen ne disa ane me te pregatitura nga burrat.

Shume bukur e ka then Fiori:




> Aluando si burrat dhe grate ne pushtet nq se behen me femije u shtohen te njejtat pergjegjesi familjare.

----------


## "ABI"

Veshturese  ne asnje mynyre femra dhe burri jane njesoj ne pergjithesi po flas te dy plotesojne njeri-tjetrin .Nese tek femra gjendet me shume emocione se tek mashkulli dhe tek mashkulli gjendet me shume karakteri i forte .Femra eshte me terheqese se mashkulli kurse mashkulli ka disa te tjera cilesi qe e dallojne nga femra ,fuqine aftesine per te kryer me shume pune sesa femra .Prandaj me gjithe se je femer sduhet ta barazosh veten tende me nje mashkull se ndryshimet jane te ditura per sa i perket intelektit  do te flas njehere tjeter se kush eshte me i zgjuar me fakte .Por duhet te dish qe intelekti varet shume nga sasia e diturise dhe duhet te dish qe meshkujt kane me shume kohe per te mesuar pavarsisht qe ne shqiptaret nuk mesojme shume dhe femra gjate jetes se saj eshte e kufizuar nga ky aspekt i lirise per te mesuar shume se ka probleme familjare dhe edukuese etj 
* Por mos harro te dy plotesojne njeri tjetrin ato qe njeri i ka me teprice tjetri i ka manget.*

----------


## angeldust

Disa djem ne klasen time po thonin sot:

"Vajzat ne klase i kemi me te zgjuara se djemte."

----------


## Klevis2000

PRINCIPE MUND TE KISHE HAPUR NJE TEME ME TITULL ME TE BUKUR PSH "kUALITETET E FEMRES "
Megjithate si kuptoj disa vajza ketu qe duan se sben te bejne nje barazim midis femres dhe mashkullit megjithate pa iu futur historise po i bej nje analize te shkurter problemit.


Njeriu eshte i perbere nga shpirti trupi .Tek shpirti do fusja ndjenjat emocionet etj , kurse tek trupi do fusja aftesine fizike dhe  inetelektuale.Eshte e pamohueshme qe burri dhe gruaja jane qenie njerzore po keshtu eshte e pahomueshme qe te dy zoterojne vlera dhe veti te perbashketa njerzore.Por keto veti dhe vlera ndryshojne ne krijimin e femres dhe te mashkullit ne materie dhe  cfare eshte pjese e saj dhe ne shpirtit dhe cfare eshte pjese e tij.Ateher per ti dalluar keto dallime i kthehemi kujt natyres se tyre.Dallimi trupor dhe shpirteror
*
Dallimi trupor          -------------------------  Dallimi shpirteror

Dallimi gjinor        ------------------------    Dallimi emocional
Dallimi intelktual
Dallimi ne aftesi

[Dallimi trupor*
Do thoja dallimi gjinor i cili ka lidhje mjaft te forte me dallimin ne aftesi pse?
Pra femra eshte ajo qe produktive dhe mbart shtatzanine.Femra ne kete kohe perballet me veshtirsi ne shendet dhe ka nevoje per pushim dhe c'lodhje dhe nga kjo del, pse Zoti i ka dhene mashkullit aftesi me te medha fizike trupore dhe intelektuale per te cilat do flasaim me poshte.
Pra mashkulli nuk ka probleme fizike ne kohen e riprodhimit dhe ai eshte i afte per te mbajtur familjen e tij .Ketu del dicka shume e bukur qe vetem besimtaret e kane pare me syte e zemres  duke u mallengjyer
.Ngaqe femra gjate shtatzanise peson deme shendetsore dhe ka veshtirsi atehere veshtrojme nje bukuri tjeter te krijimit te Zotit i Cili e ka pajisur femren me disa aftesi shpirterore qe mashkulli nuk i ka sa femra ato jane ndjenjat dhe emocionet.Duke qene nene dhe vuajtjet qe ajo kaloi ne lindje shnderrohen ne ndjenja shume te forta dashurie meshire kujdesi etj .
A i keni pare nenat tona si rrinin pa gjume kur ne ishim te vegjel dhe kujdeseshin per ne ne dem te shendetit te tyre duke ndjenjur pa gjume etj.Po kete dukuri do ta shikojme tek kafshet .kur luanesha eshte me barre ose dallendyshja ka bere vezet dhe kujdeset per to meshkujt luani dhe dallendyshja shkojne dhe kerkon ushqim nderkohe qe nena kujdeset per to.Po ky fenomen realizohet dhe ne boten njerzore.
Pra per sa i perket ndjenjave qe egzistojne tek njeriu tek femra jane me te spikatura dhe me te theksuara keto ndjenja (dashuria frika kujdesi meshira dhembshuria etj) prandaj keto gjenden tek ajo dhe gjate jetes besoj se femrat duhet ta dine kete dhe skane pse ta kundershtojne sepse kjo i zbukuron natyren e tyre.Kurse tek mashkulli keto ndjenja jane pak me te dobeta prandaj Islami si fe e natyres njerzore ia ka hequr obligimin femres per te punuar por nese ka deshire ska problem por kete rol duhet ta marri burri i cili shquhet per aftesite e tij fizike mendore.
Ti analizojme pak keto pa prekur aftesite e ndjenjave te femrave lol 
Nga dallimet e femres dhe mashkullit eshte dhe aftesite intelktuale per kete anatomistet kane theksuar dallimet midis femres dhe mashkullit ne qendren nervore ne pergjithsi truri i mashkullit eshte 100 gram me i madh se ai i femres.Gjithashtu pjesa e perparme e trurit te femres eshte 50 mm me i vogel se tek mashkulli kjo eshte n pergjithsi sepse mund te kete perjashtime te vecanta kur femra ia kalon mashkullit.Po keshtu dallimi intelktual ka lidhje dhe me procesin e te mesuarit dhe eksperiences ne jeten e perditshme.
Atehere pse mashkulli ka me intelkt se femra.
Zgjuarsi do te thote te vesh gjerat  ne vendin e duhur dhe ne kohen e duhur.
Pikerisht natyra emocionale e femres nuk e le qe te beje nje gje te tille e dyta ngaqe femra eshte me shume shtepiake dhe qendron me shume ne shtepi sesa mashkulli i cili haset me shume me problemet dhe ngjarjet jetesore jashte shtepise ben nje ekulibrim te diturise dhe pervojes e cila tek femra mungon disi pastaj  ne momentin qe femra merret me perkujdesje ndaj femijve ose ne kohe n e shtatzanise mashkulli eshte me i lire per te mesuar ose studiuar kete do ta shikoni kur te beheni vete nena. Pra se sdua te zgjatem shume se mos dukem si maskilist i terbuar por dua te jem natyral sipas origjines njerzore ashtu si na kriju Zoti kush prej femrat nuk e pranon kete dallueshmeri ka ndjenja te theksuar mashkullore  dhe ka dale nga nuacat e saj femerore dhe eshte burrerruar pak megjithese ne kohen tone burrat jane bere si grate dhe grate po behen si burrat kjo eshte nje prej shkaqeve te divorceve sepse ne nje moment kur burri kthehet ne origjine se pranon femren siper vetes dhe ndodh shkeputja .
 Tani meqe mashkulli ka mungese ndjenjash te forta kerkon te plotesoje keto duke gjetur plotesimin e tij tek femra kurse femra me keto cilesi dhe ndjenja te forta kerkon qe te gjeje mbeshtetje tek mashkulli per shka te karakterit te tij me te forte dhe me te perballueshem me kompleksitetin e jetes.Pikerisht keto ndjenja dhe emoicione qe ka femra e bejene ate te lekundur qe te marri vendime te guximshme ne jete prandaj Zoti e ka bere mashkullin si vendimarres dhe femren si konsultuese megjithese ndonjeher kjo gje mund te ndyshoje ne raste te vecanta ose situata te caktuara.


Edhe dicka per motrat tona maskiliste lol

jeni shume te mira kur jeni te urta me cilesite dhe ndjenjat qe iu ka krijuar Zoti pa i deformuar ato dhe te perpiqesh per te marre cilesi burri sepse do te humbi ai lezeti dhe brishtesia qe Zoti te ka dhene dhe do i dukesh meshkujve si burre dhe veshtire se do ......!! megjithate edhe dicak se e harrova jeni shume terheqese dhe te bukura kur jeni ne natyren tuaj pa dale nga orbita juaj feministe.

me respekt per vajzat dhe femrat ne pergjithesi

----------


## Veshtrusja

Dicka qe ka shkruajtur *Locke* ne lidhje me nje nga grate me fame ne filozofi---*Masham*:

_"Zonja eshte aq e mire pregatitur ne studimet e teologjis dhe filozofis, dhe me nje mendje plot origjinalitet, sa qe nuk mund te gjesh shume burra me te cilet ajo s'eshte superiore ne dituri dhe nga mundesia te perfitoj nga ajo dituri. Gjykimi i saj eshte i shkelqyeshem, dhe njoh shume pak te cilet mund te sjellin aq qartesi ne mendime mbi disa nga ceshtjet me te thella, apo aq kapacitet per te kerkuar dhe zgjedhur veshtiresirat e pyetjeve tej gjeresive, nuk them ne krahesim me te shumtat e grave, por edhe ne krahesim me shume burra te edukuar..."_

*John S. Mill* (1806-1873) mendoj se eshte nje nga burrat qe mund te quhesh feminist dhe gjithashtu nje nga zhenit e historis moderne.

Me poshte po shkruaj disa nga komentet e tij:

_"...ne histori, ashtu si ne udhetim, burrat zakonisht shohin vetem ate qe kan patur gjithmon ne mendjet e tyre; dhe pak mesojn shume nga historia, te cilet nuk sjellin shume me vete ne studimin e saj..."_

(Ne te njejten menyr arsyeton se eshte e pamundur qe ne statusin e shoqeris te sotme te marresh complet njohuri te sakt mbi natyren e femrave.)

_"Shume burra mendojn se i kuptojn mire femrat, sepse mund te ken patur relata amatore me shume, ndoshta me disa. Ne qoftese burri eshte nje observues i mire, dhe experienca e tij zgjat ne cilesi ashtu si dhe ne sasi, ai mund te ket mesuar dicka nga nje departament te ngushte te natyres se tyre..."_

_"...te kuptosh nje grua [si psh. gruaja me te cilen mund te martohesh] nuk do te thot te kuptosh ndo nje grua tjeter"_

_"...mund te themi se dituria e cila burrat mund te zoterojn mbi grat, ashtu si kan qen dhe jane, pa reference te cfare mund te jene, eshte shume imperfekte dhe siperfaqesore, dhe ashtu do te jete gjithmon, deri sa grat vete te ken then cdo gje qe kan per te then..."_

Nje nga komentet nga Mill qe eshte interesante per mua:

_Ne qoftese dicka konklusive mund te konkludohet nga eksperienca, pa analize psikologjike, do te ishte se gjerat te cilat grat nuk jan te lejuara te bejn jan pikerisht ato per te cilat grat jan me te kualifikuara;_

Si mendoni ju ne lidhje me kete citimin e fundit?

PS : Bisnesboy, jam plotesisht dakort qe gruaja dhe burri e plotesojn njeri tjetrin. Personalisht mendoj se ne cdo raste ku bashkohet nje grua me nje burre, se cili e ploteson njeri tjetrin ne menyr te ndryshme.

Si shembull : Ka raste ku gruaja ka vullnetin dhe talentin per te punuar ndersa burri ka me teper sensin familjar per te pare femijt...etj....varet te tiparet e karakterit te njeriut.

----------


## Veshtrusja

E si mund ta dish natyren e femres? 

Fjala bije per natyren e vertete. Sepse gjat historis gruaja eshte detyruar te rri ne shtepi per arsye se duhet te mbante femijt, nderkohe (flasim per kohet primitive) qe burri shkonte dhe mbildhte gjera te nevojshme (ku eshte zhvilluar me teper fizikisht) dhe qe eshte marre me luftra (ku gjithashtu eshte zhvilluar menderisht)...etj..

Pra, si mund ta dish ne qoftese gruas i ishte dhen mundesia te dilte jashte ambientit familjar se si mund te ishte femra?

Femra mund te kete karakteristika te cilat duken nga jashte femerore por mund te kete dhe intelektin mbi disa burra. A mund ta mohoni kete?

Nuk eshte e then qe femra del jashte karakterit te saj vetem se mund te kete karakteristika drejtuese (te cilat ndoshta mund te krahesohen me burra).

Kan nje shprehje te bukur ne anglisht: "Beauty and Brains" ....nje kombinim i shkelqyer per mendimin tim.

----------


## Klevis2000

"SKAM C'TIU THEM ME JU FEMRAVE JENI SHUME TE MIRA " LOL

----------


## Hekurani1

Edhe dashuri edhe sinqeritet?!
Nuk shkojne bashke!
Te pakten une mendoj keshtu!

----------


## StarFire

Po ta drejtonit femrat boten do te ishte e njejte si e drejtojne meshkujt: rremuje, skandale dhe lufta.  Leqe kush mendon qe meshkujt e drejtojne boten.  Pse me Ameriken Klintoni e kishte ne dore per ato 8-vite apo Hillary?
Si meshkujt edhe ne femrat bejme keq, bile edhe me keq.  Une per vete po ta kisha ne dore, do isha diktatorja e pare ne bote. 
Te jesh udheheqes i mire apo i keq nuk ka te beje nese je femer apo mashkull, por nga vete individi dhe nga kushtet ne te cilat ai ose ajo udheheq.  Por te them te drejten edhe pse jam femer nuk e besoj qe do kisha deshire te shikoja femrat duke drejtuar boten.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Kaosi i vitit 1997 në Shqipëri
Një kaos total ... * 
...
Rreziku i sulmit të armatosur të  *Greqisë* në *Shqipëri* ... dhe ndërhyrja e *Turqisë* për të parandaluar një sulm të tillë !




> " Turqia nuk do te qendroje spektatore ndaj perpjekjeve per te perçare Shqiperine.
> Per ruajtjen e teresise territoriale te Shqiperise dhe zgjidhjen ne nje kohe sa me te shkurter te krizes Qeveria turke ka intensifikuar veprimtarine e saj ne interes te Shqiperise, ne NATO, OSBE dhe organizma te tjere nderkombetare. Turqia eshte gati te zere vendin e saj ne çdo force nderkombetare apo ne çdo projekt qe do te hartohet per kete qellim. Gabimi qe u be me Bosnjen nuk duhet te perseritet ne Shqiperi.
> * Ne kete kuader Turqia do ti jape Shqiperise te gjitha ndihmat e nevojshme si ne planin politik, ekonomik ashtu edhe ushtarak* ".


Kryeministrja Znj. *Tansu Çiller* , Ankara më 17 Mars 1997



*.....*

----------

